

China's Tianhe-1A outdoes Jaguar as world's fastest supercompute - bsk
http://www.themoneytimes.com/featured/20101115/china039s-tianhe1a-outdoes-jaguar-world039s-fastest-supercomputer-id-10141694.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
And if you like that, you might like these:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1829405> <\- lots of comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1841807>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1843248>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1843819>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1844202> <\- more comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1844338>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1846681>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1846717>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1846831>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1904021>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1904793>

